# Which Circ. Saw



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey friends,my circ. saw just bit the dust at 25 years old [craftsman].
What is a good all purpose saw for studs,paneling,and some trim.I say some trim because I will be buying a Mitre saw as well.
Are worm drive saws mainly for framing?They look like they would feel more natural than a higher profile saw.
And what amount of teeth for the blade,or do I have to change from less teeth for framing and more teeth for the thin stuff.
I'm closing on a house which was built in 76' and need to do some minor maintanence.This is not a flip,this will be ours.
Lots of stripping and staining questions to follow :laughing:....and painting,tiling,masonry,windows,roofing.....:blink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Worm is mainly for framing
(going to be big arguments later)
unless you have/want Popeye arms
it's not the all purpose saw for
what you describe.
(More arguments coming)
I like my Porter-Cables, light
plenty of power, and I can buy 
the pair (1 left,1 right) for about
the same as some of the comps.
(You like Ford or Chevy?)

Blades: More teeth for cross-cut,
fewer for ripping.
"Combination" blades are the compromise
when you are doing some of each.
Hope that helps. :thumbsup:










Be advised; since I've been at this stuff 40 years
all my opinions are hopelessly out dated and useless! :laughing:


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I use a porter cable also, it's been very dependable and accurate.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

One other thing I like about 
my P-C's is the sight line to
the front of the blade.
I hate it when there is some
silly guard piece that keeps 
me from easily seeing the
cut.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank-you guys,that's all I needed.I'm can relate to you about the sight,I always had to be directly above the saw to see the guide line as I was cutting ,which was a pain.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

pc first choice, then makita


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks like it will be a Porter Cable :laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Milwaukee


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Skill mag-77 - the new one with the 15 amp motor and the table that swings to 60*.

If you want a sidewinder, PC is probably the best on the market.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I have become so used to wormdrives that I don't like sidewinders at all anymore. Other than the fact they are lighter, I have yet to come across any instance where they were better. IMO wormdrives track better, are safer, and the extra reach is great for ripping plywood.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

For me, I have to have both: 
Sidewinder for light work (have a Skil now I bought for temp use, but am looking towards getting a Skil 5 1/2'r for 2X4's and sheet cutting).
Wormdrive for heavy duty/dirty jobs (cutting in roofing, concrete, etc...). 

For general home use? Sidewinder. 
For professional use, if I were going to choose just one, wormdrive without a doubt. 

It's always better to have more power than you need and to never need it, than to need the power and to not have it. 

Good luck.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Well,it was a tough choice but you guys made it much easier,thanks.

I bought the P-C 423 mag but haven't used it yet.The only thing that will take a little adjusting to will be the blade being on the left side instead of the right side.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

*Fuego*

I bought the rigid small circular saw. Its supposed to be the lightest and fastest circular saw out. I love it the angle lock is awesome. Give it a shot. I bought mine for 100 but i think its 149 now.


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

threaderman said:


> Hey friends,my circ. saw just bit the dust at 25 years old [craftsman].
> What is a good all purpose saw for studs,paneling,and some trim.I say some trim because I will be buying a Mitre saw as well.
> 
> ...


I'd say Makita's good, and DeWalt's what I've seen on many jobs for a mitre saw. Just curious, as I have an old craftsman circular saw, can you exchange those like you can other craftsman tools?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BrianG said:


> I'd say Makita's good, and DeWalt's what I've seen on many jobs for a mitre saw. Just curious, as I have an old craftsman circular saw, can you exchange those like you can other craftsman tools?


Hand tools only, no power tools.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Well,it was a tough choice but you guys made it much easier,thanks.
> 
> I bought the P-C 423 mag but haven't used it yet.The only thing that will take a little adjusting to will be the blade being on the left side instead of the right side.


Can't lose with the PC. 

:thumbsup:

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1473&articleID=685600

Circular Saw Review


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Hand tools only, no power tools.


:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a guy on my crew who had that rigid, "fastest saw in the world". What a piece of crap. The lever for the blade depth broke off first. Then the thing just seemed to have one problem after another, finally he put it in his basement, and bought a makita.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

MAKITA is the best for me. I have a great Dewalt chopper, but the Makita just feels better in the circular saw dept. Better fit and durable as hell.Wormdrives are nutso.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a quick up-date on the saw.I returned it and found a discount tool outlet that had the Right blade saw I wanted,the P-C 324max.That's much better.Now I'm not so nervous about hitting the boys in case of a kick-back!:notworthy


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Just a quick up-date on the saw.I returned it and found a discount tool outlet that had the Right blade saw I wanted,the P-C 324max.That's much better.Now I'm not so nervous about hitting the boys in case of a kick-back!:notworthy


That is the newest version 
of the ones I have.
I've got the left and right hand.
Hope you like 'em as much as 
I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYBuilder (Apr 28, 2008)

Home Depot have the Ridgid cir on sale for $79.00 just picked one up last week. We mainly use worm drives for demos there's noting like riding one down a roof. Really a worm is a little heavy but one you get used to it it's the same thing and they are definately more durable.


----------

